# olive drab Glock question



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all
I was wondering if any of ya'll have experience with the OD Glock frames? are they durable and as tough as the black ones? i just picked up a nice new G17 in OD.
Thanks!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've only seen them in the case at local gun stores, but I can't imagine the color changing the durability of the polymer. Although any gun is capable of malfunctioning or catastrophic failures, Glock does not produce junk. Congrats on the new 17!


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks a lot  i love it!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

There has been some discussion on Glock-related sites about the long-term durability of the frame polymer, and whether or not the durability would be different for the non-black frames.

A few guys who had extensive experience with formulating polymers made a strong case for the non-black frames possibly suffering more UV-related damage in long-term use, as the black filler in the nylon frame "stops" UV rays before the penetrate very deep into the plastic. Non-black frames might allow deeper UV penetration, with correspondingly more damage to the exposed polymer.

However, they also mentioned that the difference would be so minor that you'd have to leave your Glock outside in the sun every day, all day, for decades, and even then it might not significantly reduce the life of the pistol over the black-framed model. 

So I bought an OD G17, and lived happily ever after. The End. :mrgreen:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I've used one in IDPA and in practice since they first came out. No issues. Many, many thousands of rounds.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I put sunblocker cream on all my color glock.


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks guys  i appreciate the responses!i brought my new beautiful G17 in OD home yesterday and i couldn't be happier!


----------



## GhostMeat (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think there'd be much of a difference. I am 110% sure Glock has thought this through and wouldn't release it if it was found to have issues. However, I can say this...

When I was a kid, I was a skateboarder. Skateboards roll on polyurethane wheels that come in different colors and hardness ratings. I always found that wheels that had the same hardness rating but different colors felt different. The colored ones seemed softer, affecting a smoother ride (I was primarily Street, not Vert). This is not an apples to apples comparison at all, just saying that color additives in plastics could come into play. It's not totally out of the question.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

I recently purchased a black G35/G4 that I really like to shoot. So yesterday I purchased an OD G23/G4 that I'm anxious to shoot.

I'll let you know which one proves to be the more durable within the next twenty years; if I last that long. :mrgreen:


----------



## bjenkins (Jul 28, 2014)

I own the Gen4 17 and a Gen4 23 and the 26 and love them! but then again I love my 27, and 30s in black go figure. LOL.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Update: My wife liked everything about my OD G23/G4 except the snappy recoil, so she purchased an OD G19/G4, and really enjoys shooting it with light to moderate loads.


----------

